# Holiday & Fiesta



## Leaf (Feb 9, 2008)

Pipp had made this post from an e-mail send out that went through on December 5th.

I took a gamble and emailed Save ABunnyeven though I was out of state. After quite a bit of "interviewing" and reference checks, I was approved to adopt the two bunnies.









I can't begin to describe how many people were involved in helping these babies - the people who found them in the park, the San Jose Animal Service shelter who took them in, "Auntie Heather" who made urgent email pleas for their rescue...

- Save A Bunny rescue who claimed them from the shelter (who planned on euthanizing them) - the foster home they went into, their vet Dr Harvey ...

Our own ra7751 who PMed me quite a bit about special needs/splayed bunnies when I was considering adopting -

Everyone who worked with the bunderground in attempt to get them here, everyone rooting them on, the pilot who took his day of to fly these guys to Missouri, our own forum member angoragrl who picked them up at the airport and transported them to me...

ALL of this has been extremely overwhelming to me!


----------



## Leaf (Feb 9, 2008)

[align=center]Introducing Holiday[/align]


[align=center]



[/align]


[align=center]



[/align]


[align=center][/align]


[align=center]Holiday is a small boy. He likes being held, stroked and spoken to. He's full of vinegar and very inquisitive. He loves his brother and tries to keep him in sight at all times, even when he has the urge to go explore.[/align]


----------



## Leaf (Feb 9, 2008)

[align=center]Introducing Fiesta[/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center][/align]

[align=center]Fiesta is a big boy compared to his brother, and as different as they are in size - they are in temperment as well. Fiesta does not like to be held. He is more timid and reserved but does like to listen to me speak and he is very curious as to where his brother is at all times. He is a sweet boy with strong opinions![/align]


----------



## slavetoabunny (Feb 9, 2008)

Holiday and Fiesta are the sweetest looking buns ever! Bless you for adopting this pair. I think anyone who takes in a special needs bunny is truly a saint. I'm sure Holiday and Fiesta are eternally grateful to you.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Feb 9, 2008)

What precious boys. I know that however long they have on this Earth, they will have touched so many people. They have stolen my heart at the very least.

I know they have a rough time but seem to be very happy. I pray they stay smaller, continue to be mobile and continue to thrive. 

Bless their little hearts.


----------



## XxMontanaxX (Feb 9, 2008)

I really think these two will touch a lot of people too. Honestly, I think you shouldwrite a book about these two. Like tell about their life story and adventures and stuffand how just because they have special needs, they still have personality and can be happy, so people shouldn't rejectanimals because they have a few problems. I think it'd make a really good book.

I'm glad you are giving these two a great life, and hopefully they will be able to live a long one.


----------



## slavetoabunny (Feb 9, 2008)

I hope these two sweeties know how precious they are. I can predict a long, pampered life!!!


----------



## Leaf (Feb 14, 2008)

Holiday and Fiesta have a wonderful vet. You can see her website here:

http://www.avafrick.com 

Dr Frick actually knows their former vet, Dr Harvey in California, as she was under instruction with Dr Harvey for quite some time.


----------



## Leaf (Feb 14, 2008)

Belated update to our Feb 7th vetting:



If they're New Zealands as my vet believes, they were probably a lot younger than the rescue thought when taken in.

Dr Frick knows Dr Harvey - she's actually been HRS certified through the CA vet and has attended many of her 15 hour seminars. Dr Frick says she is glad the buns are with a person willing to work with them and who understands what their care entails.

Compassion and sadness definantly shined through on her part during the visit and checkup though. Unfortunantly the boys have passed the timeframe where something could have _possibly_ been done to partially correct their splays.

I dont want to be overly positive about their possible lifespan- but at the same time I dont want to be negative either because life is full of the unknown.

That said, once examined our discussion turned to quality of life and how long they possibly "have".

I don't regret adopting them and WOULD do it again, even though these little guys will need to be evaluated often, both for their physical comfort/health and overall quality in their known lifestyle.

Nothing I learnedat the vethas really suprised me as far as their condition goes, so I'm not overly disappointed. They're still DOLLS!


People have been asking for me to post videos of them. I'm still uneasy about that right now - it's easier to see them in person, know their condition and see how HAPPY they are right now - than to be shocked into seeing their mobility issues and drawing conclusions from that.

To be honest if I had seen a video of them in motion I would have hesitated to take them in, but knowing them in person I dont think the adoption was a mistake.

Doe that make sense?


----------



## GoinBackToCali (Feb 14, 2008)

Gawd, I don't know what's the matter with me.

I just looked at their pics and read their stories, and some weird moisture came pouring out of my eyes..

Bless you...


----------



## Leaf (Feb 14, 2008)

*XxMontanaxX wrote: *


> I really think these two will touch a lot of people too. Honestly, I think you shouldwrite a book about these two. Like tell about their life story and adventures and stuffand how just because they have special needs, they still have personality and can be happy, so people shouldn't rejectanimals because they have a few problems. I think it'd make a really good book.
> 
> I'm glad you are giving these two a great life, and hopefully they will be able to live a long one.



Montana, that really is a great idea, and something for me to consider.

I can write but as far as publishing I'm clueless. Still, it is something I can easily look into.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Feb 14, 2008)

I bet there are a couple of people on this board who might have a clue as to what to do to get published...... (I'll let them come forward but I can think of 3 right now!)

Leaf, how are the boys today? My heart just melts when I see them. 

and just curious..... how's Genelle now? is she a spoiled little rabbit?


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Feb 14, 2008)

I love these two snuggle-bumpkins! I am so glad they found a good home


----------



## Leaf (Feb 23, 2008)

I often get asked how high maintenance these boys are. 

Well...



Now that they have been here for a while I can answerthat question better!

Special needs bunnies - I suppose it would depend on the extent of the problem the rabbits have.

These boys have extremely splayed rear legs. Side by side they eachhave a"bookend" reversed front leg.

This leaves them with one functional front leg each. Naturally, with very little *normal* help from the other legs mobility is an issue.

Due to their structure they are beached on their undersides. 

Keeping the boys clean and debris free is a must, period. They always run a risk of urine burn, sore rear "knees" that they use to propell themselves with - and the possibility of getting their legs caught up in almost any tangle hazard their legs can get into.

Naturally, finding housing appropriate for their condition was somewhat of a challange. The kiddie pool has been the best solution. I use timothy hay for their bedding as well as some of the vet bed material. Slick solid siding - soft hay that allows feces and urine to migrate down away from their bodies and a cushioned substrate all work together to help with their mobility and comfort at the same time.

Once the housing issue was sorted out and worked with, clenliness was a concern. Because they lay down I have to be responsible for their bedding and substrate. I have to make sure theyare dry, that the hay is packed down enough that stray bits don't get in their ears or around their eyes. (they can't easily get out of uncomfortable situations).

Their water - well, a low small bowl gets tipped. A deeper dish is not easily accessable. Any bowl, crock, dish etc fills up with hay (yuck!)I finally rigged a hummingbird-like water bottle setup for them that *works* but if you have a drippy tip dampness is an issue.

I learn new things daily. Sometimes I get ideas at random times. The boys are always on my mind.

Above all, though, the hardest part of having a special needs animal is knowing how to judge quality of life - verses the quantity you wish for them to have. Dr Frick and I discussed this greatly.

My boys are most likely large breed rabbits. Fiesta is a very healthy, happy, curious boy. Already, as the larger of the two, his body construction is working against him. As he grows to a healthy weight his ribcage bears more weight. This progress is flattening his body, shifting his organs and is the most likely to compromise his well being in the future. Holiday is smaller so his problems (body wise) aren't as pronounced but his leg issues have caused a severe curvature of his spine. Simply put - his tail and rear are underneath his body - a compromising position for his internal well-being. Once Holiday gains the weight his age and growth allows more issues will likely arise.



Both are cherished family members. Both are healthy, happy and content. They will bevetted by Dr Frick and I will provide the best I can for them. With vetting and care, close monitoring and love I know they will have happy lives. They really know no better than what they are but the biggest thing to keep in mind is their quality of life and comfort they live in.

Losing the boys, God willing, will be an act of compassion - and that alone makes them very "high maintenance" in my eyes.


----------



## Leaf (Feb 26, 2008)

Holiday was extremely excited to see me when I came home today. He scrabbled across the kiddie pool and over Fiesta in his rush to get to me.

I'm sure it's pure affection and has nothing to do with the craisin bit I've been giving both of them when I come home in the mornings.


----------



## Pipp (Feb 26, 2008)

:inlove:



sas


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Feb 26, 2008)

*Leaf, I know you are being sarcastic but that's just too sweet!*

*Also, if that craisin is instigating some movement, maybe that's a great thing.... What little they can move, they should do a lot for their health.*

*Do they get around much at all?*

*Leaf wrote: *


> Holiday was extremely excited to see me when I came home today. He scrabbled across the kiddie pool and over Fiesta in his rush to get to me.
> 
> I'm sure it's pure affection and has nothing to do with the craisin bit I've been giving both of them when I come home in the mornings.


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Feb 26, 2008)

that is so cute :biggrin2:this might be a dumb sounding questions, but how do they beg? Wash sticks his paws up and stands up while looking as pitiful as he can...have you seen them beg yet? I think it would be super-duper adorable.


----------



## Leaf (Feb 27, 2008)

[align=center][/align]

[align=center]The Great Green Bean Race [/align]

[align=center][/align]

[align=center]:woohoo[/align]





[align=center]Holiday is on the left.[/align]






[align=center]:muscleman:[/align]


[align=center]Fiesta is on the right.[/align]



[align=center]:dancingorig:[/align]






[align=center]Step right up - Place your bets!



opcorn2[/align]



[align=center]On your mark![/align]




[align=center]:dutch[/align]






[align=center]Get SET![/align]





[align=center]:rabbithop[/align]





[align=center]GOOOOO![/align]






[align=center]:runningrabbit:

[/align]

[align=center]



[/align]




[align=center]http://s2.photobucket.com/albums/y42/mineralsolutions/Videos/?action=view&current=Photos710.flv[/align]


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Feb 27, 2008)

Aww Look at those babies! They do well for how disabled they are!


I noticed that the larger one seems to wait for the smaller to get things and then he can take them away...?

He also seemed to be breathing harder.... was it just at that time?


----------



## Leaf (Feb 27, 2008)

*Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> Aww Look at those babies! They do well for how disabled they are!
> 
> 
> I noticed that the larger one seems to wait for the smaller to get things and then he can take them away...?
> ...



Fiesta is the bigger one. His vitals get stressed the more he moves around so he "uses" Holiday quite a bit. Even at rest, though, Fiesta is more stressed than a normal rabbit since his weight is compressing his body.

It's a good relationship though. Holiday is very attached to Fiesta. Because of that, Holiday usually stays near Fiesta even though he is more likely to roam.

Fiesta simply conserves his energy by using Holiday's nearness as leverage or as a "fetch" mechanism. Of course this does irk Holiday sometimes when his hard-won items get snatched away by his greedy brother.


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Feb 27, 2008)

lol, they are so cute!


----------



## trailsend (Feb 27, 2008)

Oh Leaf, they are just so precious!


----------



## momofmany (Mar 1, 2008)

Oh, my! They are just so incredibly adorable! They almost look like little beanie babies, lol. 

They are extremely fortunate that you take such wonderful care of them.:biggrin2:


----------



## Leaf (Mar 5, 2008)

I just checked my mail and saw that I had gotten my mini bales of hay in, so I decided to break open the oat hay for Holiday & Fiesta.

When I went into their room I noticed that Holiday had one of his ears down so I scratched it for him. He was THRILLED - so I scratched the other and his little back legs went nuts. 

He couldn't give me enough licks fast enough!

Both ears smell fine, no discharge that I can see, but he was definantly needing a good scratching (something he cant do on his own).

When I left the room his ears were up but now I'm concerned. I dont want to run to the vet over every little thing so for now I've made a post in the infirmary section here to get some feedback.

http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=33773&forum_id=16

Fiesta shows no signs of any ear discomfort at all.



:?


----------



## Haley (Mar 5, 2008)

Oh Leaf,I just watched the green bean video-bless their little hearts! They are so adorable but it just breaks your heart, doesnt it? They are so lucky to be with you.

About the ear, I wouldnt worry too much unless you see him itching it a lot or losing fur in that area. It could have just been an area he has trouble reaching.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Mar 5, 2008)

There are some things that they can adapt to and others they won't be able to.

I have family member that was born without an arm. Try teaching a girl to shave her armpits with only one arm. Tying shoes, playing on a swing, swimming........ 

Trying to find options and solutions is all you can do. It would be great if you could bond a "motherly" bunny to them to help.

Some things you will have to do for them and sometimes they should have each other or if need be a healthy bunny to help them.

BTW - my family member is a parolympic athlete in a sport that everyone else has 2 arms... 

Sometimes it works out just fine. :hug:


----------



## Leaf (Mar 9, 2008)

Holiday LOVES oat hay. He is such a buggar. :biggrin2:

Fiesta doesn't go after the new hays as much as his brother, but he enjoys "sorting" through it with his nose. :hearts


----------



## Pipp (Mar 9, 2008)

*Leaf wrote: *


> Holiday LOVES oat hay. He is such a buggar. :biggrin2:
> 
> Fiesta doesn't go after the new hays as much as his brother, but he enjoys "sorting" through it with his nose. :hearts



More video! :inlove: I just love these little guys soooo much!!! 



sas :camera :nod


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Mar 9, 2008)

I concur!


----------



## Leaf (Mar 10, 2008)

Today isn't starting off well. Here's a post I just sent to the disabled rabbit group I'm part of:

...

Some of you may remember my initial posts about Holiday & Fiesta the splay legged bunnies I adopted through rescue.

My bigger boy, Fiesta, is currently having more issues than he's had before.

Over the last few days his breathing has been more labored, his appetite has gone down and his poop has lessened.

He has been vetted several times and the last time there were 'moist' sounds in his chest. Not *much* to worry about but the condition has yet to clear up.

I recently bought different hay in order to entice his eating, to little/no avail.

This morning he is even more lethargic than usual. He did drink some but he shows no interest an any food at all.

I know I've sent pictures and video links out. Last night I worked on my photo bucket account, moving images to folders so links may be broken at this point. Once I get a chance I'll resend pictures of the boys.

My vets prognosis is grim, as the boys grow their weight will eventually cause more harm than good. At this point, as Fiesta is bigger, he is feeling the strain.

With no two legs that will work together a mobility cart isn't an option for him.

Compromised breathing is hurting Fiestas quality of life at this point.

The vet has left me with "it's a matter of time". Other area vets have been less than blunt with their observations when both boys were doing well.

I am just at a loss this morning. Time is very crucial right now but the main problem is deciding when enough really is enough - or when more could help, if even for a short while.


...

I'll update as I can with this.


----------



## Leaf (Mar 10, 2008)

When I sent this PM out on Feb 27th to one of our forum members I didn't originally intend to make it public.

However, with problems we're starting to face here I've decided to post it. I was *so* happy to be able to candidly talk about the boys even though some realities are hard to face:



...

Both Holiday and Fiesta have good quality of life right now, but my vet (and I agree) feels they will not reach maturity, or much further beyond that point.

She feels strongly that they are New Zealands or mixes, which means their potential to grow is great within the upcoming months.

The boys lay fully extended on their bodies with almost no support from any of their legs. They resemble seals at rest with no tail or appendage support.

Fiesta is growing faster than Holiday. His body, if you could see in person, is alarmingly flat already. 

They both need proper nutrition in order to keep them healthy - internally they cannot affoard to be ill as they need full function of all organs since the organs bear great pressure and have to work harder than those of an ordinary system.

Of course, their genetic make-up only knows one map system, and they are at their maximum growth period NOW.

Because I know them on a day-to-day, hour-to-hour level the vet trusts me to keep an eye on their progress. When I have doubts or questions they are welcome at the office and blood pressure, heart rate and oxygen levels can be checked. 

Unfortunantly there isn't a lot more that can be done.

They have to live as stress free as possible - little excitement in order to keep heart rates normal and oxygen levels up, lungs clear of residue.

Because Fiesta is heavier he cannot breathe deeply. Due to this, his lungs are at risk daily for any type of buildup that could worsen. He is comparable to a person with cystic fibrosis.

Holiday can prop his rear quarters up by extending his back knees. This, and his smaller size, has kept his body more normally rounded so his organs aren't as affected.

The negative side of Holiday's outlook is he is absolutely LOST without Fiesta around. His stress level increase quite a bit if he is not within sight of his brother.

As the weaker of the two, Fiesta is at higher immediate risk. As the more dependant of the two, Holiday does not manage well without Fiesta.

Losing one to quality of life/health issues ... It's hard to put into words, but I expect to lose Fiesta first. If that happens Holiday will be alone and unhappy and unfortunantly (though I NEVER wish a disability on any rabbit) finding an appropriate bond-mate for Holiday would be nearly impossible at least in a timely matter that would *possibly* make a difference.

These boys have been together from the beginning and when the rescue took them in there wasnt much hope of adopting them out. Once Fiesta started showing stress signs their adoption potential went DOWN - and realizing the bond between the two- no corrective vetting was done on their legs because time had already began to stand still for them.

(I refused to decline the adoption even though I knew he was getting bad once I was finally told of the situation)

Depending on* rabbits' splay, organs can shift at various degrees. Some effects are rarely noticeable or affective on a body. These two have been dealt quite a hand. What they are, they are. Various routes could have been taken in their fate but this one was put into play and my absolute goal for them is to provide comfort, support and love - all while trying to keep an open and honest outlook.

But really, it isn't easy. Losing one is almost a guarantee of losing the other - but then I have to be fair and can't hold onto one longer than what is fair... all to prolong the others lifespan.

It's a lot to think about, always in the back of my mind. Day to day is the best way to live with these babies. Each day is a blessing, each ounce gained a curse as to the double edged sword it represents.

If I think of it too long ... I don't really. Anything less than celebrating each moment spent together is a moment lost and I don't want that. 

Not right now.


----------



## pamnock (Mar 10, 2008)

Praying for you and the boys. ray: You have a good heart and the strength to guide you through this tough time.

Pam


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Mar 10, 2008)

Oh, no 

I'm so sorry. I didn't realize that Fiesta was getting worse rapidly. He looked good in the green-bean video.

:hug:


----------



## Pipp (Mar 10, 2008)

I suspected as much, having looked into splay legged bunnies before.  Been wracking my brain on how to take pressure off, last night I thought about pool therapy...I was going to ask about that. 

Here's hoping that at least for now he can shake this off andspend more comfortabletime with his little brother and the remarkably kind and selfless bunny mom who has allowed him to experience such a wonderful life eventhough it could only mean a brokenheart. 

Keep working it little guy. 

sasray:


----------



## Haley (Mar 10, 2008)

Im so sorry, Jessica.

One suggestion I have which may help just a little is to go out and buy a stuffed rabbit that is about the same size as each (you should have a lot to choose from this time of year). Rub it all over each of them and then put it in their enclosure for them to snuggle with. Then, if one passes, the other will still have the stuffed buddy to snuggle. It may help a little.

Wish I could help more. 

*hugs*

Haley


----------



## Ivory (Mar 10, 2008)

I had a bunny that was slightly splay-legged, but it wasn't nearly to this extent. 

All I can do is tell you that I wish you the best with them.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Mar 10, 2008)

I think the hardest part of all of this is the fact that Leaf is going to end up with a broken heart, Pipp.

Fiesta has had a better life in the short time he's been with her than so many people and other animals ever get.

He also has gotten green beans..... andthat made him very happy. Love and food and a nice soft bed is pretty cool to a little bunny.


----------



## Leaf (Mar 12, 2008)

Fiesta showed no improvement through Monday. Even through care from the vet he was unable to remain comfortable or breathe without difficulty into Tuesday evening. 

Xrays showed additional problems Fiesta had acquired due to the skeletal twisting due to his weight and body posture. Organ damage and malfunction were adding stress to his body that _may have been able_ to be temporarily corrected *if* surgery were preformed but with his breathing difficulties surgery was not an option at this point and with his steady decline the outlook wasn't good at all.

His stress was very evident early this morning, appetite completely exhausted and with very heavy hearts we decided to let him go rather than to keep him in so much distress while hoping for a possible turn in his condition.

It is a beautiful day outside right now and not one I would have wanted to spend this way - burying my boy.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Mar 12, 2008)

:bigtears:Oh, Leaf, I know you'd have done anything you could not to have to let him go. Poor little guy. I'm so sorry.

How is Holiday doing alone? 

:hug:


----------



## TinysMom (Mar 12, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss. My heart goes out to you about this and I know you must be grieving. 

How is Holiday dealing with this? Is he doing ok?

They say that what you had to do is the "final act of love" and I think that is so true -but so unfair. Why is it that by doing what is best for the animal so that it isn't in pain - causes us so much pain? Its like by opening our hearts to love - we also open ourselves up to the intense pain of grief...and in cases like yours - helping Fiesta cross the bridge - its like you open yourself up for the pain.

You gave Fiesta so much love in his short life....and you showed us as a forum that even severely handicapped bunnies could have a good life for a while. 

I'm so sorry for your loss.......my thoughts and prayers are with you.

Give Holiday an extra hug for me tonight...ok?

Peg


----------



## jordiwes (Mar 12, 2008)

My heart is aching for you.

You are both in my prayers.


----------



## SOOOSKA (Mar 12, 2008)

I'm so sorry to hear this very sad news. 

I am sitting here in tears reading this blog.

Binky Free at The Bridge Fiesta.:rainbow:

Susan :angelandbunny:


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 12, 2008)

I wrote this awhile ago for a dear friend and have shared it but felt that I should again.

Binky Free Sweet Boy.

We choose them sometimes they choose us and other times they are given to us.

We bring them home and suddenly learn there is so much more. 

We love them and care for them.

We feed them and play with them.

We watch them grow and marvel at the change.

We laugh and enjoy there every move. 

We sometimes get annoyed at some of what they do, than they look at us and it is all ok.

We do our best to keep them safe and it is not enough.

We sometimes make the choice for how there life ends and sometimes they choose it. 

We love them will all our hearts in the end they know this and that is best of all. They go to the bridge loved when so many others have never known love. They go knowing some day we will see them again and their hearts as well as ours will be whole.


----------



## maherwoman (Mar 13, 2008)

What awful news...I'm so sorry...

Praying for Holiday...ray:


----------



## slavetoabunny (Mar 13, 2008)

I'm so sorry. Thank you for giving this sweet boy love and happiness in his final days. RIP.


----------



## XxMontanaxX (Mar 13, 2008)

I'm so sorry... :tears2::hug:

I sure hope Holiday is doing better than what my mind wants to think...ray:


----------



## GoinBackToCali (Mar 13, 2008)

Leaf-

I am so sorry for your loss..

Zin


----------



## okiron (Mar 13, 2008)

*huggies*


----------



## kirst3buns (Mar 14, 2008)

I'm so sorry. ray:


----------



## Leaf (Mar 14, 2008)

Thank you all for your kindness. This has been very hard for me. I havent even wanted to be online since so much of my time on is dedicated to rabbit related searches, special needs rabbit website design etc, posting and answering questions about the boys - and talking about rabbits.

Work is keeping me too busy but its time when I'm home that really hurts. I believe everything that could have been done was done for Fiesta in his best interest. 

Losing him really has made a huge impact on me, more than I thought possible I guess.


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Mar 15, 2008)

I read in your thread about your Flemmie that Fiesta is gone... I'm so sorry! I can't really imagine how you're feeling right now, because while I've lost a bunny before, I've never lost a special needs bun like him. I'm so sad for Fiesta and you and Holiday  How is Holiday holding up? Poor boys.


----------



## LuvaBun (Mar 15, 2008)

Oh Leaf, I have just seen about little Fiesta. I am so very sorry. He had so many odds stacked against him, but still you hope that they can stay with us.

Thank you for giving him (and Holiday) the chance of love and happiness 

Jan


----------



## Leaf (Mar 15, 2008)

[align=center]I'veupdated Fiesta's Bunspace blog and made a note on their Rainbow Bridge section as well.



[/align]


----------



## Pipp (Mar 15, 2008)

How's Holiday? Poor baby.. :tears2:



sas :in tears:


----------



## mouse_chalk (Mar 15, 2008)

I just read about Fiesta in your other thread....

I'm so sorry I just want to say that I think you are amazing for giving them a good home and so much love and happiness. Fiesta may not have been around for long, but he sure was a very loved bunny.

I hope Holiday is doing as well as can be expected.... 

:hug1

:rose:Jen xx


----------



## Leaf (Mar 16, 2008)

Holiday is hanging in here. He had been quiet and calm for the last day or two, unlike in the beginning when he was always perking up looking for Fiesta.

This morning I had him laying on my lap while I was on the computer and I decided he was past due for a bath. His underside matts up quickly since he lays in everything.

He loves his baths. He's calm when the water is running and perks up when his weight is lifted by the water. I always have to support him so his head doesnt go under but it's cute to see how active and perky he is in the tub.

Drying off is a huge time to bond. I wrap him in a towel, very lightly rub him and dab him semi-dry, then put a hair dryer on low and blow him for a while. After that, he gets wrapped in a new towel and he sits on my lap while I pet and "scrunch" through his fur in order to help it dry. The process takes a LONG time but I think he really enjoys it.


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 16, 2008)

That sounds so sweet.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Mar 16, 2008)

Oh Leaf, that's so sweet! He really loves his baths! Does he try to swim? 

I think I'd have to hug and cuddle him all the time! What a doll. I'm glad he's doing ok.

How's his health right now?


----------



## XxMontanaxX (Mar 16, 2008)

That's the sweetest thing I've heard in a long time. Holiday, I'm so glad you are hanging in there.

:inlove:


----------



## maherwoman (Mar 16, 2008)

Aww...sweet Holiday...

That bathing process sounds so nice for the both of you. 

:inlove:


----------



## buck rogers (Mar 16, 2008)

The bathing experience is just to sweet. I'm so sorry about Fiesta, lots of hugs and kiss for Holiday.


----------



## mouse_chalk (Mar 16, 2008)

Awww bless.... I'm glad to hear that Holiday isn't doing too badly... The whole bath thing sounds soooo cute! 

Jen xx


----------



## Leaf (Mar 22, 2008)

Doesn't Holiday remind you of what a bug on a windshield must look like when it hits?


:laugh:









It's bath day again - see how poopy his bum can get?


----------



## angoragrl (Mar 23, 2008)

Oh Leaf, I was reading through this thread and bawling of course because as you know I just found out about Fiesta. . . . I think I must have been stuck in a box somewhere or something to have missed that one. . . . and then I get to Holiday!!! I needed that!

You know how you said he likes his baths. . . . . I guess I wasn't too far off with my nickname for him when he was here those few days then, remember, I was calling him Ducky!


----------



## Leaf (Mar 24, 2008)

Here is Holiday is his "pool house":


----------



## osprey (Mar 27, 2008)

Leaf, I just read about Fiesta on BinkyBunny, so I came over here to check out your threads on RO. I am so very sorry about Fiesta. It is little consolation, but you gave him a heck of a lot more than the shelter was willing to, and he got to be cuddled and fussed over (and green beans!) for part of his life because you were willing to give him a chance. Please give Holiday a nose rub for me.


----------



## Leaf (Apr 24, 2008)

When I got off work this morning I had a voicemail I couldn't quite understand but I thought I heard "a bunny" and Holiday. A little confused, I came home and e-mailed Save A Bunny rescue.



Several hours have gone by now and I was just about asleep when my cell phone rang. I let the voicemail catch the message...

Bottom line, S.A.B is FULL and they have someone pretty insistant on surrendering their 7-8 month old splay legged girl bunny - would I be interested?







:whistling


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Apr 24, 2008)

Gonna spay her before you introduce them or neuter him?


----------



## Leaf (Apr 25, 2008)

*Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> Gonna spay her before you introduce them or neuter him?



:foreheadsmack:LOL - I think it's all perfect considering the thread I made about being denied adoptions because he isn't neutered and then shortly after I get a call from the rescue I adopted Holiday & Fiesta from...

I still don't know anything else about her at this point but I emailed Joann this morning with a definant YES that I want to adopt another splayed baby.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Apr 25, 2008)

I wonder if they could give her some hormones or something?

Might be easier to snip Mr. Holiday....


----------



## Leaf (May 14, 2008)

I have yet to follow through with another adoption, and at this point I believe I'll hold off.



The celebraton of life both Holiday & Fiesta shared has come to a conclusion.

I came home from work this morning to find Holiday in shock. He had flipped his back legs over, as he was somewhat prone to do, to where his back end was twisted while his front legs and head remained flat on the ground.

We only had moments together before he passed on. I don't know what else to say at this point.



Both boys were special and they touched my heart in a way I just can't begin to describe. Losing Holiday today has made the boys' journey complete but I know I'll never be the same.


----------



## slavetoabunny (May 14, 2008)

I'm so sorry to hear this. Take comfort in the fact that you made the final days of these bunnies lives happy ones. They are together again, binkying at the Bridge.

RIP Holiday and Fiesta.


----------



## kirst3buns (May 14, 2008)

:rainbow:RIP Holiday. I'm so sorry to hear this Leaf. Holiday and Fiesta are together again and you gave them a great home while they were here.


----------



## osprey (May 14, 2008)

Binky free, Holiday and Fiesta. They are together again now. Leaf, you did a wonderful thing giving these guys a home, and lots of love and care during their short lives. You did the best for them that you could have, they were a lucky couple of little buns.


----------



## Leaf (May 14, 2008)

Well, I'm getting ready to go to bed. I have to work tonite but I don't know how much sleep I'll actually get today. I've just been so out of sorts lately.

The arrival of my niece was a huge, uplifting experience that left adopting from S.A.B on the back burner. I still feel bad for putting that off but the timing struck at a bad time (of which I actually have few moments of since my life is so.. dull) - In a way I wish things could still go through but I'm too numb right now to even make an effort.

After losing Fiesta I cant describe how much of an appendage Holiday became for me. I carried him everywhere, situated him in whatever room I was in where ever I was, took him to visit family. He was my constant companion. I was so, so afraid he'd become depressed and lonely after losing Fiesta.

Now I'm empty, even with my remaining 5 bunnies. Several times this morning as I've wandered through the house doing needed chores I've paused to get Holiday - I've stopped typing on the computer to look over and check on him as well.

I may break down his pool house after I type this, just so I dont walk back into the room later and see it empty. I just don't know.

Thank you all for your kind words. Those boys were dear and I wish so much many of you could have met them. They were happy and I gave them my very best.


----------



## TinysMom (May 14, 2008)

*Leaf wrote: *


> We only had moments together before he passed on. I don't know what else to say at this point.
> 
> Both boys were special and they touched my heart in a way I just can't begin to describe. Losing Holiday today has made the boys' journey complete but I know I'll never be the same.



Oh no! I am so very sorry for your loss.

Your boys touched me in a special way and I hope you know that our private discussion about splay legs helped me with Radagast so he will have a better quality of life. 

I am so sorry for your loss - that is all I can really think of to say. I sit here in shock - with tears streaming down my face. I was so looking forward to reading more about Holiday.

I knew you'd never be the same after they entered your life (I don't think you can ever be the same after caring for a handicapped rabbit) but I certainly never expected them to leave you so soon.

My thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (May 14, 2008)

Oh Leaf, I was just thinking of Holiday yesterday and wondering how he was doing. :bigtears:I'm so sorry but I know that you gave him more than he could have hoped for in life - most people would unfortunately just let them suffer or die without an ounce of kindness or love..... 

Holiday got love, tummy rubs, a nice clean place to live and many many people who loved him and he touched on RO especially.

Bless his little heart, he can binky like a normal bunny and with his brother...


----------



## LuvaBun (May 14, 2008)

I am so sorry, Leaf. These two little guys touched so many of us, and seeing how they enjoyed their short lives proves that you giving them the chance was so worthwhile - thank you for that.

God Bless, Holiday, go play with Fiesta.

Jan


----------



## polly (May 14, 2008)

I am so sorry Leaf. They were both so lucky to have a life with you before they went over the bridge. I am sure they both loved their time with you.

FRom any post I have read that you write I can see what a compassionate person you are. Sad though these times are you should be so proud of the life you were able togive them:hug:


----------



## XxMontanaxX (May 14, 2008)

:hug:Leaf, you gave those boys the best life possible, and stepped up to the challenge for caring for them when most people who have hesitated. You did everything you could for them, made them comfortable and happy, you are amazing. And them boys I'm sure are very grateful and will bewatching you from up above always, and the best part is, they are together again. 

I'll never forget these two, and if I ever get the chance to do what you did, you can gurantee I will in a heartbeat. I admire you so much.

:rainbow:

RIP Holiday and Fiesta

You guys were truley special.


----------



## trailsend (May 14, 2008)

Leaf, I am so very sorry. You did something so wonderful for these special buns and I am so glad you had them, and they had you. Many, many hugs to you. :hug::rainbow:


----------



## naturestee (May 15, 2008)

I'm so sorry, Leaf. He was such a special little boy, in every sense of the word. I am glad though that you were able to be with him when he passed so he wasn't alone.

We all knew they weren't going to live long lives, I just wish they could have lived longer. But I think you made them really happy in the time they were with you.

Binky free with Fiesta, Holiday.

:sad:


----------



## Bo B Bunny (May 15, 2008)

I'm sorry I didn't put his name in the TODAY thread before now. I just..... couldn't stand to even think about it. I have tears rolling down my face. 

That little guy touched so many people! I keep thinking of him in the water and how he liked that feeling.


----------



## tonyshuman (May 15, 2008)

I'm so sorry, Leaf. I can only echo what others have said on here, that Holiday was a beautiful, special boy and that you are a wonderful person for making the last part of his life filled with love and comfort. He may not be with you anymore, but you gave him so much while he was and you're an inspiration to all of us for that. He truly can binky free now. I hope your heart can heal.


----------



## BlueGiants (May 15, 2008)

So very sorry to know he is gone. What you did for the boys was the kindest, most generous thing anyone could have done. You made them feel loved and special. Hope you can take some time for yourself now and heal your heart. Blessings to you.... :hug:


----------



## MsBinky (May 15, 2008)

I'm so sorry Leaf :bigtears:


----------



## cheryl (May 15, 2008)

I'm so very sorry to hear this sad news

:sad:

They were both very special little boys

Cheryl


----------



## JadeIcing (May 15, 2008)

I am so sorry. I don't have the words in me to express what I am feeling. Those two boys touched us all. The green bean race will live on forever.


----------



## pumpkinandwhiskersmom (May 16, 2008)

What dear little boys they were....and how awesome you are to have given them such a wonderful life....thinking of you and praying that your pain will lessen, and your happy memories of your sweet boys will fill the void.


----------



## GoinBackToCali (May 16, 2008)

I rarely commented on your blog, but I loved reading it. I even shared the pics with my husband and son..they were literally in love with them..sweet lil beings..

I was in tears when I read about Holiday. My husband came back from Mickey D's and found me in tears. I am truly sorry for your loss..



Z


----------



## juliew19673 (May 16, 2008)

Oh I just read this Blog and was so overjoyed with it all.. I know your heart is breaking as they are at the Bridge, but you REALLY were an Angel to them, for them and for the next.. they knew love and happiness because of you..

Quite the responsibility you took on and wish I was as strong as you were through this all.. bless you..


----------



## Elf Mommy (Jun 21, 2008)

What a heartwarming story. These two will definitely have a place in my calendar, as well as a place in my heart. As do you, Leaf. It takes a strong person to take in lives so dear. Thank you for doing so. Thank you for sharing it with me.


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jun 21, 2008)

Oh Leaf, I'm so sorry to hear that Holiday passed away. Being off the forum for a month I missed so much.

These 2 little ones, had the best life with you thatany Bunny could have. I'm sure you brought them such joy and they knew they were safe and so loved.

Binky Free at the Bridge:rainbow: Holiday & Fiesta.:bunnyangel2:

You will be so missed by many.

Susan:rip:


----------



## angoragrl (Jun 24, 2008)

Wow, I was away for too long too. . . I had no idea that Holiday had gone to the Bridge. . . Binky free boys, be sure to show my girl around up there.


----------



## Thumpers_Mom (Jun 24, 2008)

Oh Leaf, I'm so sorry for your loss.:tears2: Those sure were two special boys and you are so wonderful for having taken them in and making them as comfortable as they could be until the end of their journey. You are their angel. 

:bunnyangel2:Binky free Holiday and Fiesta.:rainbow:


----------



## Leaf (Jul 27, 2008)

*angoragrl wrote: *


> Wow, I was away for too long too. . . I had no idea that Holiday had gone to the Bridge. . . Binky free boys, be sure to show my girl around up there.



I was so sorry to hear you had lost Lily. It breaks my heart each time someone loses such sweet family members...

You were so much a part of Holiday & Fiesta's journey - I can never thank you enough!


----------



## Leaf (Jul 27, 2008)

*Thumpers_Mom wrote: *


> Oh Leaf, I'm so sorry for your loss.:tears2: Those sure were two special boys and you are so wonderful for having taken them in and making them as comfortable as they could be until the end of their journey. You are their angel.
> 
> :bunnyangel2:Binky free Holiday and Fiesta.:rainbow:





They were both wonderful and had so much to offer in their short lives. Reading back through everything - it just amazes me how kind and compassionant so many were with the boys - and how hard people worked to give them a good life.


----------



## Leaf (Jul 27, 2008)

*juliew19673 wrote: *


> Oh I just read this Blog and was so overjoyed with it all.. I know your heart is breaking as they are at the Bridge, but you REALLY were an Angel to them, for them and for the next.. they knew love and happiness because of you..
> 
> Quite the responsibility you took on and wish I was as strong as you were through this all.. bless you..



They are in my thoughts so often, simple daily things happen, or I run across something that I wonder about - small items that could possibly work for making lives easier for splay legged bunnies.

Perhaps in the future another (or more) will come my way. I'm up for the task, though in our seemingly short time together - the boys taught me so much more than I ever expected. 

It's funny because I still research about disabled rabbits. Maybe one day something will come of it all, but for now I'm happy knowing Holiday & Fiesta were loved and given a chance at life.


----------



## Leaf (Aug 12, 2008)

I finally updated Holiday's Bunspace profile and I also left a message from the heart in the Rainbow Bridge section there.

It seems *SO* final now.


----------

